# Need help re Perdido Key surf fishing



## deb1610 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi all. Will be staying in daughter's condo on the Intracoastal tomorrow night, and need to find out where I can try surf fishing with my grandson. He's 10 and we have fished in Pensacola, but never tried surf fishing. Since it seems it may be convenient to where we are staying, I thought I'd ask.

Planned on going early evening tomorrow night.

We always fish the Intracoastal where the condo is, but not sure that's a great place to fish. Son in law isn't much help. 

Any suggestions about where to try? I'm planning on getting freshly frozen squid and mullet from my bait store in Pensacola on the way over. My grandson will catch the live with his casting net. I have a bait bucket w/motor.

Is there anywhere to fish on Johnson beach road before the park perhaps?

I'l take any ideas of where to fish besides the Intracoastal that's kind of close.

Thought about a fishing pier. How far away would that be?

Thanks all for any help you can provide.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Live shrimp under a popping cork will do you fine in the ICW. Does the condo have docks out back? Lights?


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

3" Gulp swimming minnows in the surf early mornings worked great for us this weekend.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Read my reports in the "surf fishing reports" section. There's some decent info in those reports.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Read my reports in the "surf fishing reports" section. There's some decent info in those reports.





I see you are new, In case you don'n know how to use the search feature, Here is a link to many of Chris' Surf reports......
Post up the results of your fishing to let us know how you did.............Good Luck!!!

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/search.php?searchid=23600401


----------



## deb1610 (Jun 12, 2015)

Sorry, I was packing, etc.

Thank you so much for your help! 

I didn't see the link Snagged Line. Did I miss it? I am assuming if I search Chris' posts that would be the place?

And yes, there are lights Grouper22, and just found out there is a dock a little down from the condo that we can fish on. We don't have live shrimp in the Pensacola bait shops. I'm guessing, I have to catch the bait?  I did buy a piscator rig to snag some bait. Never tried it yet. 

Thanks Chris V, I will go and take a look.

Cory, I have 3 inch Molting shrimp and 3 inch New Penny. Can you give me any ideas where to check out? How did you rig the pole using the minnows?
I'm usually always using the Carolina Rig with the sliding sinker up above.
I also have some 1/2 oz red jigheads I've never used. 

Sorry everyone, I fished alot 7 years ago, and am just now trying to get back into it.

I only have Steve at the bait store I go to who gives me pointers.

Thanks again!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

deb1610 said:


> Sorry, I was packing, etc.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> ...



Sorry.... I forgot to insert the link...

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/search.php?searchid=23600401


----------



## Bebee (May 27, 2013)

Grey's tackle in perdido key is where i always get my bait. They have good stuff and are in the winn dixie shopping center there.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

I just rigged mine on (swimming mullet not the shrimp) a1/4oz jig head. We caught fish bumping them along the bottom (like a plastic worm in bass fishing) as well as just casting and slowly reeling them in. Also caught fish on silver spoons and Rapala type jerk baits. Good luck out there. Chris's posts were a great help to me.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

5am to 8am was our best times.


----------



## deb1610 (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks Cory and Beebe. I will stop at Grays tomorrow morning.


----------



## deb1610 (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks for the link Chris!


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

if you go to johnson dont stop at the pavillion; i like to go where the steps are a ramp cause its easier for my 2 wheeler. make sure you have 100 yds between people when u start; if you get encroached its then on them. i caught a pair of shark within a couple hours the only time i tried and it was like 2pm. only caught 2 bait with my net its harder in the surf or i was in the wrong spot; always get buckets at home no prob on the bay. id get some fleas and try for pomps. good luck


----------



## deb1610 (Jun 12, 2015)

Perdido key surf report?


----------

